# Mozzarella Stuffed Mushrooms



## americanwit (Feb 14, 2007)

25 fresh mushrooms 
1 clove garlic, minced 
¼ cup bread crumbs 
¼ cup grated mozzarella cheese 

3 tablespoons parm cheese1/3 cup butter 
1 teaspoon parsley 
¼ teaspoon salt 

Preheat to 450º. 

Remove stems from mushrooms. Combine garlic, bread crumbs, cheeses, butter, parsley and salt in bowl. Stuff mushrooms with mixture. Put on ungreased sheet. Bake 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 14, 2007)

What types of mushrooms did you use?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 14, 2007)

Simple, delicious, & vegetarian as well!  Thanks for sharing the recipe  : )


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 14, 2007)

Neat recipe! 
Thanks!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I might use asiago. Also, I would mince the mushroom stems, saute them with a bit of olive oil and add to the bread crumbs. 
And whoa--why so much butter!!! I can't do that!! ;o)

Have you made this as yet?


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice!
I do a similar thing myself only I add a crushed dried chili to the mix and use the large Steak Mushrooms, they`re open cup and bigger than your hand.
never used Mozzeralla tho...

and I just happen to have an unopend pack of that in the fridge, I`ll wait until Tuesday (the Veg market`s on then) and have a go at that recipe.

Thnx!


----------



## alexrushmer (Feb 15, 2007)

this also works really well with chevre goats' cheese


----------



## Candocook (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, I'd like the chevre too. But I am still stumped about the amount of butter.
Also, when I stuff mushrooms, I like to very lightly saute the caps in some butter or oil before stuffing them. They seem to stay moister through the final baking process.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I think I might use asiago. Also, I would mince the mushroom stems, saute them with a bit of olive oil and add to the bread crumbs.
> And whoa--why so much butter!!! I can't do that!! ;o)
> 
> Have you made this as yet?


 
Asiago...yeah buddy!
Mince the stems...yeah buddy!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2007)

sounds devine... thanks for sharing


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 22, 2007)

i just bought some mushrooms today--bought don't have the mozza...so i'm going to try cheddar(only cheese in the fridge). should be alright ~right


----------



## Constance (Feb 22, 2007)

I've made all sorts of stuffed mushrooms, and they were always pretty good, but there was also always something didn't quite taste good to me.
Finally, I read somewhere, that it's best to saute your mushrooms in olive oil or a bit of butter a bit before stuffing them. 
I tried that, using just enough olive oil to cover the bottom of the saute pan, and a couple of tbl of butter. It only took a few minutes, and it really made a difference in the taste. I didn't get that raw mushroom taste that I usually get from stuffed shrooms. 

Just a tip...you might want to give it a try.


----------



## americanwit (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think you will have a problem, it should turn out fine.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2007)

Constance - I too used to have a problem with the mushroom bases not cooking enough.  I solved it by blanching them first for about 5-10 minutes in boiling water, then draining them cap side down on paper towels.  The bonus is that the leftover water is terrific added to stock for vegetable soup!!


----------

